# Rode NT1-A schlägt bei Hintergrundgeräuschen aus.



## Platyn (30. August 2016)

*Rode NT1-A schlägt bei Hintergrundgeräuschen aus.*

Nachdem ich meinen PC sauber gemacht habe, wozu ich auch die ganzen Kabel abnehmen musste, habe ich einige Probleme mit mein Rode NT1-A.
Es schlägt bei Hintergrundgeräuschen z.b. Tastatur klackern, Maus übers Mauspad ziehen, Autos auf der Straße, etc.
Außerdem schlägt es bei PC Geräuschen aus obwohl ich ein Headset auf habe.

Mein Setup: - Rode NT1-A | Mischpult: Behringer Xenyx Q802 USB | Headset: Steelseries Siberia V2

Windows Einstellungen: Pegel vom Mikro: 100 | Mikrofonverstärkung: 0 | Verbesserungen: Rauschntfernung, Nachhallunterdrückung | Standardformat: 2 Kanal, 16 Bit, 192000 Hz (Studioqualität)
Mischpult: siehe Bilder


----------



## Schnuetz1 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Rode NT1-A schlägt bei Hintergrundgeräuschen aus.*

Einfach ein kleines Noise Gate Softwareseitig reinsetzen.
Zwar geht dir dadurch Dynamik verloren bzw. das Ansprechverhalten verschlechtert sich, aber wenn du das fein einstellst, stellt das für Sprache kein Problem dar.

Hast du einen Compressor drin? Ist der vielleicht zu stark eingestellt?
Vom Kabel rein- und rausstecken hat sich sicherlich nichts verändert.


----------



## Platyn (30. August 2016)

*AW: Rode NT1-A schlägt bei Hintergrundgeräuschen aus.*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Einfach ein kleines Noise Gate Softwareseitig reinsetzen.
> Zwar geht dir dadurch Dynamik verloren bzw. das Ansprechverhalten verschlechtert sich, aber wenn du das fein einstellst, stellt das für Sprache kein Problem dar.
> 
> Hast du einen Compressor drin? Ist der vielleicht zu stark eingestellt?
> Vom Kabel rein- und rausstecken hat sich sicherlich nichts verändert.



Werde das dann mal mit ein Noise Gate ausprobieren... 
Compressor habe ich nicht  wirklich nur das Mischpult und die Windows Settings.


----------



## JackA (30. August 2016)

*AW: Rode NT1-A schlägt bei Hintergrundgeräuschen aus.*



> Windows Einstellungen: Pegel vom Mikro: 100


Hier ist doch dein Problem?!
Bei meinem Mini-Kondensatormikro hab ich Pegel 50 im Windows 10 und hatte Pegel 15 in Windows 7.


----------



## Platyn (30. August 2016)

*AW: Rode NT1-A schlägt bei Hintergrundgeräuschen aus.*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Hier ist doch dein Problem?!
> Bei meinem Mini-Kondensatormikro hab ich Pegel 50 im Windows 10 und hatte Pegel 15 in Windows 7.



Ich hatte aber das Problem vorher nicht ._. Das verwirrt mich leicht..


----------



## Un5k1ll3D (13. September 2016)

*AW: Rode NT1-A schlägt bei Hintergrundgeräuschen aus.*

Hi !

Dein Behringer hat jeweils einen Kompressor auf beiden XLR Kanälen, also kann es vielleicht sein, dass du die aus Versehen etwas hochgedreht hast ? Ist der erste Poti, über dem Equalizer. 

Ich würde testweise auch mal die Einstellungen deiner Aufnahme-Software checken, eventuell ist der Gain dort hochgedreht, was natürlich auch Auswirkungen haben kann.


----------

